# Purpose Of A Router Table Insert Plate



## The Gent (13 Mar 2011)

Hello, 

I am just in the middle of building my own router table. The table top will be a 19mm piece of laminated mdf, and I have just bought a Trend T11 from ebay Axminster customer return.

I am just wondering how critical it is to have an insert plate, all home made tables that I have seen from members have them on here. So I understand that they:

- include a starting pin
- can vary the size of the hole depending on the size of the router bit.

Do they serve any other function?

Apologies in advance if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (13 Mar 2011)

Oops dp


----------



## Steve Blackdog (13 Mar 2011)

Once you have the insert plate levelled on the levelling screws you can easily whip the router in and out to change cutters. 

Some have removeable centres. This means you can swap them around depending on the size of cutter. 

Technically you don't have to have one, but life will be easier with. 

All the best 

Steve

Ps don't tell me how much you paid for your T11. I may not be strong enough!!


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (13 Mar 2011)

The only stupid question is the one that's not asked  You've got the main points mate, having a router table insert plate as opposed to some sheet material that the router is mounted directly to usually gives you a bit more depth of cut, as the insert plate's are very thin for how strong they are. Although this will depened on what material you are going to use of course. Also, if you don't have a router lift, or a way of adjusting things from above the table, they are a lot easier to just pop through from underneath, so that you can sit the router (still attached to the plate) on top of the table and change bits, and whatever else you need to do.

But yeah, I think the main points are that you can change the centre insert plate to suit the cutter you are using, and the indexing pin if you are using a bearing guided bit with no fence. 

I have a Trend one, and it's just set into 18mm MDF, so I didn't have to spend much on the actual sheet material. It's done me fine for everything I've needed from it.

Hope that helps, and I'm sure someone will point out an obvious point that I've missed. Cheers _Dan.


edit: crossed posts with Steve


----------



## The Gent (13 Mar 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks for the answer.

I picked it up for £240, not a killing but still a reasonable saving. A little treat for me after a little bonus from work.

I picked up all the laminate I needed from a reclamation yard for £3, and to think that I was looking on the Axminster site at a table that cost £300. I made the frame for the table with some bits of timber that were lying around, not good enough to make anything nicer with.

It isn't anything pretty but I am sure it will function just fine.


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Mar 2011)

Mine doesn't have an insert plate. Its a piece of 9mm mrmdf laminated onto a piece of 18mm mrmdf.


----------



## studders (13 Mar 2011)

My table is made from 3 layers of 12mm MDF and the insert from a single 12mm bit cut from the top layer before glue up for a perfect fit. £35 for a bit of plastic that wasn't straight sans any weight on it, waste of money.
I also worked out a way to use homemade rings with it, which was nice.


----------



## Chataigner (14 Mar 2011)

There is one other reason not so far mentioned, namely that an insert plate is normally from stronger material, typically steel, and therefore can be thinner, typically a few mm.

This means that at full extension (ie. plunge, but this is upwards when in a table so I use the term extension to avoid confusion), any given router cutter reach a few mm further than when the router is mounted direct into say 18mm material. Not often an issue, but could be one day when working something big.

That being said, I have my router mounted direct into an 18mm laminate top and have yet to regret it.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (14 Mar 2011)

Chataigner":3f2yyj8n said:


> There is one other reason not so far mentioned, namely that an insert plate is normally from stronger material, typically steel, and therefore can be thinner, typically a few mm.
> 
> This means that at full extension (ie. plunge, but this is upwards when in a table so I use the term extension to avoid confusion), any given router cutter reach a few mm further than when the router is mounted direct into say 18mm material. Not often an issue, but could be one day when working something big.
> 
> That being said, I have my router mounted direct into an 18mm laminate top and have yet to regret it.



Errr, I beg to differ... 



goldeneyedmonkey":3f2yyj8n said:


> You've got the main points mate, having a router table insert plate as opposed to some sheet material that the router is mounted directly to usually gives you a bit more depth of cut, as the insert plate's are very thin for how strong they are.



Although mine wasn't very consicely put. Cheers _Dan.


----------



## Chataigner (14 Mar 2011)

As you say Dan, that will teach me to read more carefully!


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (15 Mar 2011)

Chataigner":2xof3u7g said:


> As you say Dan, that will teach me to read more carefully!



I'm surprised I noticed to be fair, I'm terrible for just scanning through posts myself  _Dan.


----------

